# network interface eth0 does not exists

## curt22

I just installed gentoo, but after starting it up for the first time I got this error:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> starting eth0
> 
>   bringing up eth0
> ...

 

I have no clue whats wrong. The livecd detected and set it up fine automatically, so I dont know why it would say it doesn't exist.   :Confused: 

----------

## Deathwing00

Maybe you forgot to compile the kernel module for your network card...

Please, post the contents of the following commands both within the LiveCD and the system, all of them as root:

/sbin/ifconfig -a

/usr/sbin/lspci

/sbin/lsmod

----------

## jasenux

u might want to take a look at the /etc/udev directories.... if u have the modules and things compiled and loaded, and still not seeing eth0, but getting eth1 instead.  note the hardware address.

cheers.

----------

## sachielle

Same problem here with udev-132 and my network card. Actually, eth0 has been rename into eth1.

My card :

```
00:0a.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8001 Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 13)
```

To fix the problem, I go back to udev-130-r1, until I understand what happened (because I really need a network for Internet, and I don't want to change all my config  :Wink: )

----------

## nixnut

Moved from Installing Gentoo to Networking & Security.

postinstallation networking problem, so moved here

----------

## NeddySeagoon

sachielle,

remove the file  /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules and either reboot or restart udev.

The file will be recreated and your network will revert to eth0

----------

## Felig

If you search bugs for udev, you will find several complaints about this.  I had a segfault with -132, went back to -130-r1, and it is wrorking again.

----------

## sachielle

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> remove the file  /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules and either reboot or restart udev.
> 
> The file will be recreated and your network will revert to eth0

 

Perfect, my network is back with udev-132   :Wink: . Thanks for your help.

----------

## peakeyed

That fixed mine too.

----------

